# 240 build



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

Hey guys i have a few questions about a car i found..i currently have a honda civic and i was gonna drop a bunch of money into it when i realized i want a RWD..so i been lookin at 240's anyways i found one that is supposed to have a great body and interior but the engine knocks and the tranny slips im not sure if its a AT or 5spd so i dunno but the guy only wants 650 for it so i am considering buying it and putting a bigger engine in it...i guess the obvious is the skyline engine but what other options are there i mainly just want to know how long would i expect to take to swap a engine in this car and i dont really like the front end of the 93 and i was wondering if it is easy to change over to the newer front end cuz i like those..i know anything is possible i am just wondering how hard it would be. thanks guys


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so wat about rwd attracted you


----------



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> so wat about rwd attracted you


they have autocross once a month here and i have a friend that races in it and i want to get into that...and possibly learn to drift...ideally this car would stay with me for a LONG time so i could have it as my race car as i get older.

guys i gotta figure out these things quick cuz my dad is starting to quit on thed idea..he doesnt want me to have the car sitting in his garage for long and he is concerned on how reliable it will be because i am doing alot of driving to college and home every weekend...basicly i wanna know how long it "should" take me and a couple friends to drop a
SR20DET into a 1993 240sx i have heard it is a pretty easy swap but please help me out i need answers to this super quick thanks guys
here is a link to the engine i want and the car itself 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2480563174&category=33615


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Useless posts deleted. I'm warning you, *DO NOT MAKES WORTHLESS POSTS!*. If you can't contribute to the thread in any useful way, click on the Back button. I don't care what your excuse is, I will delete your post if it is against the rules. 

Let this be a final warning to all those members whose posts I deleted. I will have you banned if you continue breaking the rules.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

First.....ebay is not really reliable to buy engines so i search for the closest shop that imports engines or in NorCal we have Venus-Auto its got a decent rep. Second...For drifting a 91+ will do good its after all its a twin cam and 4 extra valves more than the 89-90 S13.......plus its got about 17-20 HP more. Worry about suspension and brakes before you go looking for exhaust and intake. Try to get the Z32 brakes those are good and do a 5 lug conversion.


----------



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

well i wouldnt buy from that guy without thoroughly checking him out but i just am kinda using it as a range for prices...do you think it would be accurate to say i could get someone else to swap this engine in for 3000?(including an engine) if not how much would you estimate for someone else putting it in..i would rather do it myself to save money and gain the knowledge but one of my concerns is time because i cant use my dads garage for very long. (maybe 2 weeks if lucky) do you think i could do it myself in that kind of time considering i need to find the engine and get it shipped also. as for the newer motor is that the S15? arent those much harder to install? just going on what ive read thanks. i live in TN and i dont know of many garages that do those kind of things but i will try to find out..if anyone knows of a good one in middle TN let me know PLEASE lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok son, well the S15 SR just forget about it, its just too damm expensive......and i mean too damm expensive...abour 5k's......well i can get the whole front clip here in CA for about 2500-2800 than pay about 500-700 for swap if i dont do it myself, plus i will be with the mechanic watching and all, to learn........you pay to get it done but your rewarded with some knoladge. Its a direct bolt on but i dont really know havent done it so, Harris should know...........

Sigh.........going back to OT now.....im not wanted here


----------



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

yeah thats what i thought about the s15 but i was just asking if that was what you were talking about. but you say the s13 is a direct swap? does anyone know of a online tutorial kinda deal for this swap. i need to know what all is needed to make the swap COMPLETE so i can make sure i buy the right stuff. basically right now i just need to worry about the motor cuz it wont run without it..after that i will go into the suspension and all but there is no hurry with that.
MAIN QUESTION:
Could i do this swap in one week or weekend with 2 other ppl i guess? I have never done a swap before but i am a pretty mechanically minded person. with this in mind what are your thoughts.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

first of all do you already have a S13? second do you have the $ for the SR20DET? also the 89-90 have the Power S on the oppisate side of the SR20DET......so you might need the hoeses and shit or look for a 91 -93


----------



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

ok i will explain the whole situation...

i have a civic.......still making payments owe little under 4000
should be able to get 8000 out of it....making about 4000 dollars in my pocket.

I have found a 1993 240sx that has a bad motor and transmission for $650 i am wondering if i can get this car running with the sr20det engine in it for 3 grand or less.cuz it lookes and says it is in great condition other than engine and tranny.

so as you can see i do NOT have the car OR the engine.


----------



## dornon13 (May 31, 2004)

nevermind guys its already sold too bad for me


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

dornon13 said:


> nevermind guys its already sold too bad for me


sooo...dont give up so quickly...find another one..Dammit!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on show the power of the noob look for a 240 like your @$$ is on the target of a donkey!!!!! so hurry!!!!! you can do it! :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

look into rb20 swap instead. its cheaper and you will enjoy it a lot more. you could also do it in a week with some friends and Opium has a complete write up on it on this forum. any questions go to him.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah keep looking for a 240 they are great cars

the SR20DET can be put in easily, its a direct swap, and you dont have to be a certified mechanic or anything to put it in, im doing it pretty soon myself and im just gonna ask some guy that already put his engine in to help me with the wiring. 
SR20DET engine=$1700-$2900
depending on mileage 
*try to get the whole engine set if you can,(trans,intercooler,igniter,etc.) it will be best in the long run and you wont have to buy parts later on

* for info on the swap go to www.heavythrottle.com they have lots of good info and are located in NJ, closer to me then most CA shops, my friend just finished business with them and he liked them alo.

Good luck and keep lookin for a 240, ebay is a good place to look, that is where i got mine, all the way in Arizona, by the way i live in cincinnati


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240 for life baby!


----------

